# Most Socially Awkward MBTI?



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I just went to a large convention full of extremely awkward nerds. Curious to see if to know if their MBTI have anything to do with their social awkwardness.

So which MBTI do you think are the most socially awkward?


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Wasn't MCM Comic Con, was it?


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

INTPs perhaps?:happy:


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

ISFPs from personal experience.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I've known a rather socially awkward ESFP. He's incredibly charming, if you play along with him. Problem is, he has no concept of personal space and is incapable of maintaining friendships with anyone.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

VinnieB said:


> INTPs perhaps?:happy:


This, I would assume.

I don't know about other INTPs, as everyone is different, but I used to have such an awful time with socialization. First off, I was (and to an extent, still am) spacey as hell. However, it was not in a "adorable" way like how some people can be, which can actually helps with being social albeit In a superficial and belittling sort of way. I also used to be so rigorously computer-minded it was very disconnecting to others. Also, a lot of socialization is about mental chess games and reading people, which even to this day pisses me off hard and I really don't understand it too much today. Finally, I'm lazy, introverted and all in all content with myself and my mind.

Don't know if I'm speaking for all INTPs, but I would guess these are the reasons why we would be the most socially ackward type. I mean, not too long ago this forum had a topic on who was the weirdest type, and we won it by a decently fair margin. If social awkwardness approximates to be equal to being weird, your question has already been answered by the PerC community, my friend!


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

From personal experience? Probably INxx types. To grossly simplify it:
INTPs and INTJs: Traditional nerds
INFP: Weird, artsy nerds
INFJ: Less stereotypically nerdy, more "crazy cat lady" with own water supply to keep out government fluoride mind control.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't find INTP socially awkward at all. 

I have a problem with Si types that act awkward around me; like they are afraid that I'll see through them or hurt their ego or something.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I would have to agree with INTPs being very socially awkward. I know three INTPs, one is my brother, the other two are good friends of mine. The only times when they aren't awkward is when we're on a subject that interests them.

Perhaps it's the Ti-Ne combo that makes them interested in what is unusual. Tertiary Si may make them individualistic to some extent, uninterested in what is mainstream. Then inferior Fe is what makes them so awkward when communicating with other humans. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Lord Fudgingsley said:


> Wasn't MCM Comic Con, was it?


No it wasn't, there seems to be a lot of conventions happening at this time of the year 



VinnieB said:


> INTPs perhaps?:happy:





WaffleSingSong said:


> ...





Rebelgoatalliance said:


> ...





Force Majeure said:


> I don't find INTP socially awkward at all.





Innogen said:


> I would have to agree with INTPs being very socially awkward. I know three INTPs, one is my brother, the other two are good friends of mine. The only times when they aren't awkward is when we're on a subject that interests them.
> 
> Perhaps it's the Ti-Ne combo that makes them interested in what is unusual. Tertiary Si may make them individualistic to some extent, uninterested in what is mainstream. Then inferior Fe is what makes them so awkward when communicating with other humans. Correct me if I'm wrong.


It seems like many of these posts are about INTPs. As an INTP female, I can only say that I partially agree and partially disagree to what everyone is saying. I don't find myself particularly socially awkward. *It mainly depends on the other person that I am talking to, if I am interested in talking to them, and how they approach me.* For example, it depends if the other person that I am talking to is interesting and is interested in talking with me, and if so, I can spend hours talking to them. I once spent 10 hours straight with an IXFJ I've just met just talking about many different topics. I think INTPs are great conversationalists (at least to me) because they know a rich breath of basically everything and anything. If we don't know any topic in detail or in depth, we are generally eager to learn more from the other person, granted that the other person is competent and knowledgable about that certain topic. If I feel that the other person is losing interest, I can quickly switch to another topic to talk about since I am knowledgable in many areas. If the other person is interested in talking about other topics that they are interested in, I am generally okay with that too since I am open to listening and learning.

It would also help if the person that I am talking to is someone that I am actually interested in talking to. INTPs spend a great deal of time in their inner world, so if you're interrupting me and making me come out of my inner world, you better have some damn interesting topics to talk about rather than gossiping about something superficial like Kim Kardashian's private life. People that gossip about celebrities' private lives or sports, I generally tend to tune them out. I would stay quiet in 99.9% of these conversations, so I don't know if you categorize being quiet as social awkward. I don't consider that as social awkward, because I am simply not interested and am bored out of my mind. 

Finally, it depends on how the person approaches me. If you are in a big group of people and expect me to talk to everyone, it's most likely not going to happen (I would just observe and listen). However, if you pull me to the side and have a 1 on 1 conversation with me, that's perfect. 

All in all, I think INTPs may seem awkward to other people if they are not understood. I think INTP males are a bit more awkward than the female ones (the ones I've seen in the conventions especially since they are geared towards more nerdy interests). The kinds of socially awkwardness that I seriously consider as awkward are as follows: stuttering, rubbing head to fill in awkward pauses or any awkward gestures in general, not knowing how to carry on a conversation, only knowing 1 particular topic in specific detail (and only talks about that topic) and nothing else, only responding with yes or no to everything and nothing else, and awkward body language (i.e., facing to the left if the person you are talking to is on the right) - I don't do any of this, so that's why I don't think I am socially awkward. Correct me if I am wrong or if there are anything else you think should be on this list.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

DeadlyRefridgerator said:


> ISFPs from personal experience.


Actually, I really agree with this. I just spent the weekend with my ISFP friend. My god, they are so socially awkward, so much that it hurts. This is especially true when they are nervous in general while talking to others. They have this weird intonation and over exaggerate their voice and kept saying "la-dee-dah" to fill in awkward pauses, which makes it even more awkward. They are a bit better to communicate over the internet (because I don't have to hear their la-dee-dah), but not by much. I have to initiate and do more of the carrying on the conversation for them.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

RedPandas said:


> Actually, I really agree with this. I just spent the weekend with my ISFP friend. My god, they are so socially awkward, so much that it hurts. This is especially true when they are nervous in general while talking to others. They have this weird intonation and over exaggerate their voice and kept saying "la-dee-dah" to fill in awkward pauses, which makes it even more awkward. They are a bit better to communicate over the internet (because I don't have to hear their la-dee-dah), but not by much. I have to initiate and do more of the carrying on the conversation for them.


Oh gosh I do that :laughing:


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Based on what I've met, as teenagers both NTPs tend to be quite socially awkward. ENTPs seem to grow out of it at some point though. INTPs first came to my mind when I thought of the question since I've met quite many and they're all more or less socially awkward.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd say with any introvert there is going to be some degree of awkwardness there if you do not share an interest of theirs.
For me it's a problem at school when you're forced to put on a front with others that you have little in common with, but thankfully as an adult I don't have to give a fuck.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I met quite a few INTPs in their 20s and 30s (mostly guys) during social functions. They don't seem awkward to me. Once I got them engaged in a conversation, the ice would break. I could then sit back to observe and listen. INTJs in the same age bracket is more awkward in the same setting. Te has a tendency to want some kind of control. Te talking to Ti-doms it's hard to have a sense of control.

Extroverts are more proactive in getting a conversation started. I (INFJ) can do the same if no one was taking a lead. People mistake me to be an extrovert often because of my ability to get people to talk. Even the most awkward and shy person would talk when being approached the right way. 


*Remember this: if a person made it out of the room/parent's basement, he or she is halfway ready to talk or be social. If not, we won't see them out and about. Therefore I have never been afraid to talk to a stranger in a social setting.*


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Infp any day. It's an intp with feelings. Yuck haha.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Often have trouble holding extended conversations with ISTJs. I wouldn't call them objectively awkward, but our conversation choices differ radically. It ends up feeling like looping small talk unless until I start directing the conversation. A lot of them do have very interesting things to say, they just don't share it easily. The problem is that "social awkwardness" is pretty subjective. I'm not that shy and I don't punctuate my speech with "ummmms" and glances to the ground, and I have a reasonable amount of tact, but I'm sure there are people who consider my tendency to try to direct social interactions, tendency to interrupt or finish people's sentences, and my "nothing is off limits" subject matter to be some level of socially inept or rude. Maybe not in the traditional sense, but subjectively. @FearAndTrembling has talked about how social interactions have power dynamics, and I think that's true. Some people (introverted Fi users in particular) probably find that off putting.

Meanwhile, I find the more stereotypical "strange" INxx types to be fascinating to talk to, INTPs and INFJs in particular. INTPs are usually knowledgeable about a wide variety of subjects and get enthusiastic and end up talking more than I do. Which is fine, because I love hearing what most of them have to say. Healthy INFJs usually have a lot of tact, and are diplomatic and easy to get along with. So you'd have to define exactly what you mean by social awkwardness. But as far as "weird, con going nerds" I think most of them are probably going to be INxx types, and probably some ISFPs, ISTPs, and ENFPs also.

As said before in this thread, younger ENTPs are often awkward, but most of them seem to lose this as they get older.


----------



## xdae (May 14, 2015)

RedPandas said:


> I just went to a large convention full of extremely awkward nerds. Curious to see if to know if their MBTI have anything to do with their social awkwardness.
> 
> So which MBTI do you think are the most socially awkward?


*Type does not affect social awkwardness. Health affects social awkwardness and any other socially unhealthy act.* A healthy type will never show signs of social unhealthiness. Instead, you should approach this in a more objective manner. 

Being reserved is not unheathy - it is a normal choice made by any individual. I find more reserved types to be IXXPs. Introverts are exhausted by socializing so they enjoy spending time alone more so than extroverts. Perceivers do not value order and will often have a broadened opinion on things, thus seeming hesitant and unsure to others. However, do not view IXXPs as unhealthy awkward people but rather types that are more detached in social settings. 

This means that the 'awkward' people you met in your convention can be any of the 16 types. Being socially inept only means that they are unhealthy with their functions, maybe by spending too much time alone at home and not enough time developing themselves with others. Hope this helps! 

PS: Being nerdy has nothing to do with being distant in conversation. Being 'nerdy' or 'smart' relates to having high Thinking functions. There are many thinkers that are not I's or P's and do not fall into the category of being reserved. ENTJ is a perfect example. Steve Jobs is considered ENTJ - he's smart or 'nerdy' yet not aloof to others. No one would say that the CEO of Apple is bad with people - quite the opposite.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ISFP and INFJ are quite the most ankward. ISFP for the reasons quoted above, INFJ because they ll put a mask and go on with w/e


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

Intps because inferior Fe, and introverts tend to have less practice at socialising. Also, ne and ti often make a person hard to talk to imo (for sensors) and their interests are unusual. Of course, their are some intps who aren't bad with people. I've never met one tho  joking, they're cool people to know.



Lord Fudgingsley said:


> I've known a rather socially awkward ESFP. He's incredibly charming, if you play along with him. Problem is, he has no concept of personal space and is incapable of maintaining friendships with anyone.


Sounds a lot like me, lol. Social skills are everything, but sadly I have to work to get them.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

ISTPs closely followed by INTPs I'd say.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

INxx's, followed by ISxP's.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> rdy, more "crazy cat lady" with own water supply to keep out government fluoride mind control.


like this?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

RedPandas said:


> Actually, I really agree with this. I just spent the weekend with my ISFP friend. My god, they are so socially awkward, so much that it hurts. This is especially true when they are nervous in general while talking to others. They have this weird intonation and over exaggerate their voice and kept saying "la-dee-dah" to fill in awkward pauses, which makes it even more awkward. They are a bit better to communicate over the internet (because I don't have to hear their la-dee-dah), but not by much. I have to initiate and do more of the carrying on the conversation for them.


That sounds quite funny actually. I can relate to that when I am in awkward situation. I wouldn't say being socially awkward was my "thing", I just can be when the situation occurs. I mostly try to cover over social awkwardness with talking too much.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

DeadlyRefridgerator said:


> ISFPs from personal experience.


Mine says my INTP wife is a bit more socially awkward than I am. That, at least, is my INTP wife's opinion. On the other hand, she has ways of "faking" it when awkward that I do not have. I can be going along great, and then, for no reason that I can discern, I suddenly just need to escape, and then I get awkward. I'd personally say that it is a wash, and the truth is probably that all IXXPs are pretty equally socially awkward, only it shows up in different ways.


----------



## PandaBoo (Apr 29, 2015)

chanteuse said:


> INTJs in the same age bracket is more awkward in the same setting. Te has a tendency to want some kind of control. Te talking to Ti-doms it's hard to have a sense of control.


That's sounds interesting and kind of true. If an INTP and an INTJ were at a party, the INTJ would almost never speak first (based on my experiences with my INTJ friends), so I have to get the ball rolling and they will join in eventually. I'm not sure if that's a sign of awkwardness or if they are just trying assess the situation and take control of it in some way. 



xdae said:


> *Type does not affect social awkwardness. Health affects social awkwardness and any other socially unhealthy act.* A healthy type will never show signs of social unhealthiness. Instead, you should approach this in a more objective manner.
> 
> Being reserved is not unheathy - it is a normal choice made by any individual. I find more reserved types to be IXXPs. Introverts are exhausted by socializing so they enjoy spending time alone more so than extroverts. Perceivers do not value order and will often have a broadened opinion on things, thus seeming hesitant and unsure to others. However, do not view IXXPs as unhealthy awkward people but rather types that are more detached in social settings.
> 
> ...


I am totally aware of everything you have mentioned. However, you can't deny that there are certain types that have more awkward mannerisms than others. For example, I would imagine that an ESTJ would fare much better in a social setting than an IXXX - for reasons that you mentioned - that an extrovert would enjoy socializing with others much more.

And I am not talking about unhealthy people with speech problems or social anxiety, I'm talking about those who are healthy in general with more or less more awkwardness than other types. I am not trying to downplay any types (if that was what you thought), but merely trying get an opinion of others to see which types are more awkward for them in their experiences when interacting with other types.



firedell said:


> That sounds quite funny actually. I can relate to that when I am in awkward situation. I wouldn't say being socially awkward was my "thing", I just can be when the situation occurs. I mostly try to cover over social awkwardness with talking too much.


Of course not  Every type can be awkward, given the right situation. I meant that certain types show more awkwardness than others given that situation. I agree with the example you gave of trying to cover social awkwardness with talking too much. My ISFP friend fills those awkwardness gaps with her "lah-dee-dah" as I mentioned above AND she talks a lot more and at a rapid pace, sometimes even jumping from topic to topic because she so desperately wants to avoid the awkwardness but in fact she's the one creating more awkwardness; it's a vicious cycle, really. For INTPs (based on my experiences), if there's an awkward moment, I would simply stop talking and think about what to say next. I would not create unnecessary chatter to fill in the pauses nor is there a desire for me to continue a conversation if there is nothing productive for either of us.


----------



## abieseedie (May 28, 2015)

I think it depends on the person... I know an INTJ, an ISTP and an ISFP who are both socially awkward. And I suppose at times I am too (INTP). Maybe its introverts?


----------



## abieseedie (May 28, 2015)

I love the simpsons


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

abieseedie said:


> I love the simpsons



View attachment 334410


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I had an INTP roommate in college, and I think she was more socially skilled than I was. She had boyfriends, was very well-liked in our group of friends, and married someone who had her quirky sense of humor and had two kids with him. I was well-liked, but I got through 6 years of college being able to count the number of dates I'd had on one hand, had one awkward, short-lived relationship and one long-distance one, and, at 32, still have no clue what to do when a guy likes me or when I like one. (I'm an INFP, btw). 
I think she was a rather unusual INTP (she was raised by really quirky, rather hippyish parents. I loved going home with her for the occasional weekend), and the other ones I know are kind of socially awkward. But my experience with her makes me wonder if maybe the ultra-awkward INTP is more of a media stereotype.
Also, I think most people are awkward when they're out of their element. An INxx type might feel awkward and out of place in an ES-dominated society, but take an ESFX and put them in the chess club or at Comic Con or some other gathering of INTPs and INTJs celebrating their nerdiness and they'll be the ones feeling out of place.


----------



## fimphund (May 29, 2015)

I'm an INFP and I am very aware of how I act when talking to people, what I say, how I say it. I even might change my pattern of behaviour so that there's no chance of being perceived as weird. I think this goes well along with the conception of the INFP being scared of conflicts and wanting to please everyone all of the time.


----------



## linatet (May 2, 2015)

I am INFJ and SUPER socially awkward. My INFPs friends are misfits but not socially awkward, if you know what I mean. INTJ's? I don't know, none if the INTJ's I know are socially awkward.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm (most likely) an ISTJ, and I have no real difficulty socializing. My weakness lies in my death stare, which makes others rather uncomfortable. I've been working on softening my gaze when I speak to people to make the situation more enjoyable. 

Additionally, I hate small talk so my initial conversations with people will most likely have something to do about a shared situation like college ("Hi, do you perhaps have an idea as to how to solve this problem? Thanks a lot!"). Once I get to know their interests, I'll talk about those to make sure they are invested in the conversation ("Oh, you like anime? So do I! Have you seen X?").

I have great difficulty talking about things that don't interest me though. If my mother suddenly starts talking about an accident that happened on the highway, I won't even try to pay attention.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP. They don't want to be mean, but they have a really low Fe, so socialization is really awkward for them.


----------



## theWRAITH (Jun 3, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INTP. They don't want to be mean, but they have a really low Fe, so socialization is really awkward for them.


That is true. I am INTP and I always had problems connecting with people socially. If i'm in an actual relationship, I am very much myself constantly. But say I have to be around her friends or family, it's really awkward. I have nothing to impress these southern macho type people that live where I do. So I feel like people don't get me. If we don't comprehend emotion well, it's really weird how much I care about how people view me. It's almost paranoia.

Though I have been extremely 'shy' for most of my life, and introverted; I thrive in parties, and crowds are easy for me because I've taught myself to be social when I have to. 

In other words; you can be not awkward in your own circle, but you'd much rather be at home.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

In my experience, typically ISxPs and INFJs. Though, I don't find them awkward after you crack open their personalities within minutes. I actually find xSTJs the most awkward to communicate with because I feel like we're on different wavelengths, haha.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

they can be in different ways..

The awkward INTP - noticeably uncomfortable in social situations. jumps in with thoughts that seem off topic or strange. otherwise is just pretty quiet. but is actually generally well liked, which the INTP might be unaware of.

INTJ - quiet like the INTP, but not uncomfortable in social situations. just disinterested. might seem unnaturally intense, will come across as unnatural, intense and strange to some people.

ISTJ - pretty much like the INTJ, but will engage in more social situations instead of just a complete disinterest. will be very awkward to talk to 1 on 1, will probably provide just extremely short answers. lots of long 'awkward' silences.

ESFP - awkwardly over the top. interrupting other peoples conversations, doing stupid things for attention, trying to be funny and no one really thinking they are funny. not a bad guy, but can get irritating quickly.

ENTP - intentionally awkward. says an over the top offensive joke to get reactions. pushes peoples buttons just for fun. really has no sense of limits at all.

INFP - seems distant and detached..like they aren't really fully aware of whats going on. off in their own world.

those are just the awkward versions of those types, not saying everyone from those types are like that. plus, I never cared about awkwardness, its not this awful trait people make it to be.


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

i think INTJ


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

VinnieB said:


> INTPs perhaps?:happy:


I agree, I was going to say the same thing


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

Zoel.fahmi said:


> i think INTJ


Yup, I think so as well, or INTP's as well. I mean, maybe S's too


----------

